# Which RCA is better JL Audio Blue or Monster



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

As the title states which is better the JL Audio Blue RCA's or this:

MONSTER CABLE MPC XLN PRO 2C-4M 2 CHANNEL RCA WIRE - eBay (item 350149057723 end time Feb-03-09 12:28:16 PST)

from Monster?

thanks
Oliver


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Blue Jeans Cable -- Broadcast-Quality Cables at Reasonable Prices

Custom made and cheap!


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Ill be making all the cables for my whole system for a little more than the cost of one of those monsters, and thats 5 pairs of RCAs


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

**** Monster. Don't buy a single one of their products.

They're a money hungry, over-legalistic bunch of ****tards.


----------



## zwc0442 (Oct 24, 2008)

I just picked up a couple of new 4 channel 12ft monster rca's off ebay for $9.99 each. Seems like a really nice rca but my local radio shack wanted around $60 a piece for the same thing. If I hadn't found them for $10 on ebay I would probably never have bought monster rca's.


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

DonovanM said:


> **** Monster. Don't buy a single one of their products.
> 
> They're a money hungry, over-legalistic bunch of ****tards.


Tell me how you really feel. LOL


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Booger said:


> Blue Jeans Cable -- Broadcast-Quality Cables at Reasonable Prices
> 
> Custom made and cheap!


cheap my ass, they want over 70 bucks for a single 15 foot RCA cable, and thats without techflex


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

DonovanM said:


> **** Monster. Don't buy a single one of their products.
> 
> They're a money hungry, over-legalistic bunch of ****tards.


:laugh::laugh: That was great!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

2AZN2DMAX said:


> Tell me how you really feel. LOL


ha ha ha ... that's exactly what I was thinking. But I have to agree that they have been VERY legalistic, there is only product from them that I use - but only because no one else sells them.


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

I think the Monter cable looks pretty decent and is techflexed already for the price


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

PaulD said:


> ha ha ha ... that's exactly what I was thinking. But I have to agree that they have been VERY legalistic, there is only product from them that I use - but only because no one else sells them.


ok... maybe its because I don't believe in techflex that I don't understand what "Legalistic" means.... 

Example of what "legalistic" is in simple-man's terms?

I'd also like to know how you can make "dirt cheap" rca's & get quality ends & a decent coax cable for less than, say $15 for a 15ft pair... not egging on I am dead serious... all the vendors I find, the ends are what kill ya...

thanks

Rob


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

You have to watch out ordering monster cable for $9.99, there may be knock-offs.


----------



## zwc0442 (Oct 24, 2008)

mcsoul said:


> You have to watch out ordering monster cable for $9.99, there may be knock-offs.


The ones I got look pretty legit. They are the 401xln so they seem to be last years model because everything on their site now is a 402xln. Probably why the went so cheap.


----------



## spoose (Jan 25, 2009)

monster


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

The monster cables are definately a nicer looking cable...but I seriously doubt you'd hear a difference between the two. They are both built well and use quality materials...so just go for whatever is cheaper.


----------



## lammarwell (Dec 3, 2008)

I second the blue jeans cable cables.... I have used them exclusively in several Home theater applications and they are of a very high quality for the price. Very stout cables and a great company to work with!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If I had to pay for Monster I probably wouldn't buy Monster. If I could solder to save my life I'd just make my own. Luckily I only need one short RCA cable this time so I'll just reuse one of my 402 XLNs.

edit: Holy ****! I just went to blue jeans cable and priced something similar to a Monster 402 XLN and they're almost the same damned price! Cheaper my ass. They're cheaper if you use their lower end RCAs but there are lower end Monsters too.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

TXwrxWagon said:


> ok... maybe its because I don't believe in techflex that I don't understand what "Legalistic" means....
> 
> Example of what "legalistic" is in simple-man's terms?
> 
> ...


They are currently in the process of suing every single company or entity that has "Monster" in the title - ie, Monster Garage, Monster.com. They are also suing pretty much every other company that makes anything that remotely resembles the products they have patents on - such as Blue Jeans.

**** 'em. I honestly can't believe how anyone would want to buy their products, unless they have no idea what's going on.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

DonovanM said:


> They are also suing pretty much every other company that makes anything that remotely resembles the products they have patents on - such as Blue Jeans.


That's kind of the point of having patents now isn't it? If you don't care if others steal your intellectual properties why patent anything?


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

looks like the only thing ppl hate more than jl is monster. i go with "make your own".


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

The JL Audio blue cables use silver-plated pure OFC copper conductors and are soldered with silver solder. The cable architecture is a tight twisted pair (unshielded). Connectors are solid, machined brass with nickel alloy plating for durability. They are very good quality cables. 

We don't make any claims of sonic impact or superiority in our marketing. A good cable is neutral and does not alter the signal... that's what we go for.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

The JL cables are good cables. I like the audison cables also.

I try and find the old Stinger Bullets or Helix on the cheap personally or make your own.

Never been a Monster fan just not my cup of tea.

My .2 cents


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

the only monster product I have ever used is their now discontinued circuit breakers, because of their size & design... that's why I bought 5 from Tweeter when they switched out ALL their accessories from Monster to Jl... that should tell you something... when a Mid-level company (somewhat SQ oriented company, for a box store) switchs from Monster TO JL..... 

just my 02

Rob


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> That's kind of the point of having patents now isn't it? If you don't care if others steal your intellectual properties why patent anything?


There cant be anything THAT revolutionary in an RCA cable that would justify a patent


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

msmith said:


> The JL Audio blue cables use silver-plated pure OFC copper conductors and are soldered with silver solder. The cable architecture is a tight twisted pair (unshielded). Connectors are solid, machined brass with nickel alloy plating for durability. They are very good quality cables.
> 
> We don't make any claims of sonic impact or superiority in our marketing. A good cable is neutral and does not alter the signal... that's what we go for.


why is there no shielding? it's not like twisting conductors makes the cable balanced. I am still trying to find out why so many cables are not shielded.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

cubdenno said:


> why is there no shielding? it's not like twisting conductors makes the cable balanced. I am still trying to find out why so many cables are not shielded.


Can only be cost. Not sure why anyone would risk running unshielded RCA's in a car.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

King Nothing said:


> There cant be anything THAT revolutionary in an RCA cable that would justify a patent



If there wasn't the patent wouldn't have been granted.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

You can patent anything nowadays. There are companies out there patenting diseases. Anytime that disease is diagnosed the diagnosing doctor legally owes royalties. The patent system in this country is ridiculous


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It also has to be something new or an improvement on an existing design. You can't just patent something to patent something.


----------



## 2AZN2DMAX (Jan 20, 2008)

this thread has morphed into patents LOL.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> That's kind of the point of having patents now isn't it? If you don't care if others steal your intellectual properties why patent anything?



The problem is they weren't suing because "someone stole their intellectual property". They are frivolous lawsuits, even on the "IP" front, designed to at the least make life difficult for the competition (or any poor soul who chose to use the name "Monster" for their business) and at worst cause enough grief that the company must go under (redesign of product line/legal fees/etc).

Actually it was Blue Jeans who posted their hilarious yet rather damning response to a Monster cease and desist letter in regards to their intellectual property. 

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/legal/mcp/response041408.pdf


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I can see suing if someone directly copied a design that is different than all the rest. What they are doing is suing a small company with the sole intention of putting them out of business due to legal fees. It has nothing to do with patent infringement and everything to do with crushing a competitor. I just dont undestand what is patentable about an RCA cable. Take wire, solder on end, pretty it up a little and there you have it


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Knukonceptz has some good RCAs as well. Blue Jeans is decent for shorter lengths of cable. There is also Tartan Cables, Owned by the same guy as Blue Jeans but cheaper.


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

My 2 cents...

I do not like what Monster has done to other companies, I think its kindof rediculous, but I do like their products.

I ran the blue stinger rca's ( "hyper" I think) and they just seemed like they were lacking. I ran them for about half a year, then I switched to Monster Micro XLN, and I did hear a difference. The ends on the stingers were very cheap looking, the monsters were nicely machined. 

I do think their construction can make a sound difference as they use different guage wires together in each conductor, so different frequencies can take the path they like best.

Also, I was using Stinger Pro 16 black speaker wire for a few years, and then I noticed the copper wire turning pretty dark- I even stripped back several inches of insulation back and it was still dark. (This was in the sub box so the elements hadn't got to it, as well as the wire running to the fronts).

Monsters speaker wire has that annoying skin on it after you strip the insulation off. It is annoying to remove, but it may help keeping air out of the wire.

I have only been using the speaker wire for about half a year, and haven't noticed it changing color yet.

I do like the products, but I do disagree with their ethics if what we read is true.

As far as the JL wires go, they seem to be of very high quality, I do like the silver factor, and I'm sure they are better than most.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

jimboman said:


> I do think their construction can make a sound difference as they use different guage wires together in each conductor, so different frequencies can take the path they like best.


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.

Carry on!


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

When I'm going cheap Scosche, when I want a little more piece of mind, x2 on the KnuKonceptz because I think they are a value leader.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

First - as for your decision on the OP, I like custom cables and you can buy EXCELLENT cable by itself for next to nothing. I did my entire set - 3 stereo pairs (one is being handled by Symbilink) with Canare wire and great VIABlue RCA's for $72 - and each cable was roughly 15 foot. I think that included techflex, solder and shrink tubing, but its been a while. There are a lot cheaper wires than the Canare too - and you can buy very attractive basic ends for $2.00 each. Look for low capacitance and braided shielding in a car.

Read the post in the tutorial section - there are several that will tell you about the best deals and such - you'lle be pleased since you are a DIY guy, plus they are custom fit, and you can make them look the way you want them to. 

Here is my most recent incarnation. Its Canare Star Quad cable again, with excellent braided shielding, a jacked that a rhino could't damage "rope" built into the wrap to allow for pulling through just about anything you can imagine and you can just tell its high quality wire when you see the shining ultrathin strands. Watch the capacitance in longer runs of this, but its fine for shorter runs - especially if you just run one pair of wires to each RCA.










The "techflex" is really some VERY nice one size fits all sleeving from a company called VIABlue - but it is a bit on the expensive side. I paid about 70 cents per foot for this, but I could have run all 6 channels through a single run of it - making it only $10.50 for the project. Its great because you could run pink wire underneath it and no one would ever know... it has cloth built in that stretch and expands to fill the "holes." Pinked this up at www.av-world.com along with the heat shrink. 

The RCA's are great too but no longer available. 81% copper block (instead of the common brass which doesn't conduct worth a rip but is cheap and looks "gold") - split pin tips to assure better contact - twist locking to keep them connected well up under the dash and generally well made for easy soldering and durability. Nuetrik (sp?) makes some very nice RCAs at a good price and you can also find bargains on Streetwires RCA ends on eBay from time to time.

If you just can't make your own... well expand your horizons and find something with shielding. I'd avoid the JL since they don't have shielding and I'd make sure the Monster had it before I bought that too - I mean wtf... car electrical systems are noisy as anything and need shielding for best results. Be careful in how you route the cables too. You might even want to test for noise before you put the car back together and play with your routing to assure you are in good shape.

Monster cable RCAs aren't any better or worse than 90% of the average priced "high end" connectors out there... no matter what anyone says. Now that I've heard of their political moves recently, I'd avoid them too - but aside from that, they aren't "bad." In most listening tests though, monsters are not well rated as an audiophile cable.

Less


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, if wanted to DIY, better get some silver plated coaxial cables. I'm pretty sure that sound quality will improved if were to compare with RCAs that made from copper...


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*As mentioned above, look into Knukonceptz.*


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

cajunner said:


> from what I understood while reading other threads on this topic, (?) hahaha...
> 
> the audio spectrum isn't susceptible to noise by induction, and unless you're running high powered cb's or ham radio, you won't have a problem with noise in a car.
> 
> ...


With all of the reports of noise caused by computer modules, electric motors and fuel pumps along likely RCA routes in a car and having had some first hand experience after running too close to my car's ECM, I don't accept the premise that a car doesn't have the potential to be a noisy environment. If you accept that possibility, you have to ask yourself what twisted pair can possibly do in an unbalanced interconnect. If there is no noise to reject, you can use zip cord. If there is, you'll want shielding.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

the problem is that sheilding like what you see on a typical RCA cable does nothing below about 500 KHz or so - last time I checked, audio only goes up to like 20K or so. To effectively shield lower freqs would take a LOT thicker material and/or more distance between the cable and the offending source. The real problem with most RCA shielded cables is that the distance between the center cable and shield creates a "noise antenna".


----------



## v3locity (Jan 14, 2009)

One of my good friends works for a electronics wholesaler for home AV and automation type stuff. 
The Monster stuff is decent, thats it. You can buy much better quality for cheaper by buying from a company that doesn't market to the public. Monster tries to force stores to either a. not sell monster or b. not sell anything else. 
I'll just take my no brand name cables with better connectors. The connectors are where its at anyway.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Rudeboy said:


> Can only be cost. Not sure why anyone would risk running unshielded RCA's in a car.


There was a heated debate about it on ECA years ago. I can't remember exactly, but I think those that were against the sheilded cables said the foil shielding in shielded RCA's can act like an antenna and actually pick up unwanted noise.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

MIAaron said:


> There was a heated debate about it on ECA years ago. I can't remember exactly, but I think those that were against the sheilded cables said the foil shielding in shielded RCA's can act like an antenna and actually pick up unwanted noise.


That's interesting. We know twisted pair can't do anything for an unbalanced interconnect. If shielding can't do anything either, maybe we _should_ be using zip cord - but I've never seen anyone recommend it. Hope we get some more input on this.


----------



## kcdonahue (Sep 27, 2008)

Now this is pretty much worst case but,

Try running a non balanced ( 2 wire - differential that is...) RCA next to something like a coil pack or spark plug wire. Next try the same with a properly shielded cable with the drain wire connected to ground at one end only. The difference will be pretty obvious.

Shielded cable - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jluv (Jan 19, 2009)

I've run a lot of different RCAs in the past, but a couple of years ago I went with the blue JL audio stuff and now have that throughout my entire system, including splitters where needed. I like them, but I do have one complaint. They hold on tight, which is good, but they are very hard to remove by hand in tight spaces. The connector is hard as crap to grip and pull with any force. I sometimes end up using pliers, which is annoying. To go along with that problem, I have noticed that it doesn't take much to yank the blue coating out of the silver connector, exposing the wires underneath. I haven't had one come completely apart to the point of not working, but I have had a couple that have stretched a little where the wire meets the connector, and it just looks bad cosmetically. This is not from abuse, but I will admit that I have installed and uninstalled my stuff a handful of times. If you plug it in and never mess with it again, you are good to go. As for durability, I have used more durable stuff from Stinger, for example. Other than being delicate, I like the looks of the JL stuff, and I definitely don't think there is a product that I could replace them with that would improve sound quality in my vehicle.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

2AZN2DMAX said:


> As the title states which is better the JL Audio Blue RCA's or this:
> MONSTER CABLE MPC XLN PRO 2C-4M 2 CHANNEL RCA WIRE - eBay (item 350149057723 end time Feb-03-09 12:28:16 PST)from Monster?thanks
> Oliver


There are several cables out there that will get the job done....JL...Monster....I don't know that one is better over the other. That XLN PRO is a nice cable...Not sure how many you need but at that price, three cables will be over $100. To save, I would look at getting a 4 channel and a 2 channel.


----------



## Focalaudio (Oct 12, 2008)

I can see this conversation turning into the "Richard Clark" theory on the "rusty coat hangger" idea. Anyone else remember that story? I too have found it cheaper to just make your own and there are several write up's on how to do it and that way you can make them any color you want. Just my 2 cents.

Jayson


----------



## Focalaudio (Oct 12, 2008)

I can see this conversation turning into the "Richard Clark" theory on the "rusty coat hanger" idea. Anyone else remember that story? I too have found it cheaper to just make your own and there are several write up's on how to do it and that way you can make them any color you want. Just my 2 cents.

Jayson


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

King Nothing said:


> cheap my ass, they want over 70 bucks for a single 15 foot RCA cable, and thats without techflex


Techflex is like 0.08 cents a ft....

Make your own RCA's. You can buy some FINE wire bulk here...

http://www.partsconnexion.com/catalog/wire.html


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

TXwrxWagon said:


> ok... maybe its because I don't believe in techflex that I don't understand what "Legalistic" means....
> 
> Example of what "legalistic" is in simple-man's terms?
> 
> ...


answer is you cant. I make cables for a few people at cost before, and the cheapest one I made that was good, was around $25-30 for a 2channel. Although wire is pretty cheap, but with the added cost of connectors, heatshrink, and techflex(optional) it all adds up. Especially if you dont buy in bulk.



WuNgUn said:


> *Techflex is like 0.08 cents a ft....*
> 
> Make your own RCA's. You can buy some FINE wire bulk here...
> 
> http://www.partsconnexion.com/catalog/wire.html




not the size I use.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

WuNgUn said:


> Techflex is like 0.08 cents a ft....
> 
> Make your own RCA's. You can buy some FINE wire bulk here...
> 
> http://www.partsconnexion.com/catalog/wire.html


Where are buying techflex for .08 cents a foot? That's all I want to know.

The link for wire you posted is not any cheaper that it can be found everywhere else and actual seems a little higher than if you search for a good deal on wire.


----------



## inPhase (Apr 6, 2008)

These RCA's are better - For only $2.35 each when QTY 50+ purchased - PREMIUM 2 RCA Plug/2 RCA Plug M/M 22AWG Cable - 6ft | RCA Audio Cables

J/k..but I _do_ use them. I don't get caught up in all the brand names, gimmicks, and patented technology. What I find most important is that the cable be adequately shielded, have good connectors, and be able to deliver the signal from my source unit to the amps without any induced noise. 

IMHO, I think if you spend hundreds or even thousands of dollars for more expensive and "better sounding" RCA's, you're paying for a cable that adds its own slight "coloration" to the original signal.


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Where are buying techflex for .08 cents a foot? That's all I want to know.
> 
> The link for wire you posted is not any cheaper that it can be found everywhere else and actual seems a little higher than if you search for a good deal on wire.


Well, I'm exaggerating of course, but it certainly isn't expensive!
And let me know where you can get Cardas or DH Labs cheaper than that, bulk...
Remember also, that's a Canadian site. Knock of 25% for you Yanks!


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

jluv said:


> but I do have one complaint. They hold on tight, which is good, but they are very hard to remove by hand in tight spaces. The connector is hard as crap to grip and pull with any force. I sometimes end up using pliers, which is annoying.


A thin rub of DeoxIt Gold will make them slide on and off like butter.

I had the same issue with most of my home audio cables. I read an article about it and tried it. All I can say is "WOW".


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

DonovanM said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.
> 
> Carry on!



Well, if they say it, it has to be true... right?


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

I have Cardas Crosslink cable for $2.94/ft (about $8 at various online places) and Eichmann copper bullet rca's for $7 ($14 online).
Can also build cables out of this if you don't want to build.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I've had issues with ends that grip too tight damaging plugs on amps. Switched to the cheap RF punch cables and can't say I would use anything else. The ends grip tight enough to hold on but not so tight you need the jaws of life to get them off. Between my headunit and linedriver I'm using ratshack cables and they work fine. To me an rca cable is an rca cable as long as it does what it's supposed to do without tearing up during use.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree hillbilly. Im building my own not because I think I can do it better, but for the "finished" aspect that custom length cables bring


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

King Nothing said:


> I agree hillbilly. Im building my own not because I think I can do it better, but for the "finished" aspect that custom length cables bring


 I think this is about the the only reason I would make my own cables. There are SO many deals around on good cables that it is not worth it to make them unless you want a custom size. The last two brands of cables I bought on the cheap($10-$20 a cable) were just as good or better than anything I could make or buy at that price range. Those two cables were the STREETWIRES ZN3.5 and the MTX THUNDERLINK EXPERT I bought on closeout....add some techflex if you like and you are there. I don't see the need to use anything better than these in the car. I really love the THUNDERLINK EXPERT rca's. I would use these from now on out if I could find the sizes I need for my upcoming install...but these are long gone and don't show up on ebay anymore. Those were the best deals I ever got on rca's.

MTX Car Audio - ThunderLink Expert

*ThunderLink Expert*
_The Elegant Expert









"With a very high-gloss, elegant look, the Expert is the best cable choice if you want absolute lowest noise possible.
The connectors are machined on a CNC lathe, chromed, and then plated with 24-karat gold. We did this for two reasons; first, you get a very durable connector Second, they look sano. Clean. Sweet."

Skin Effect = High Fidelity







This cross-section diagram of a single strand of wire shows the Expert’s silver coating. Silver is a superior conductor. We use it as the coating, because the higher frequencies travel close to the surface of the cable (this is a phenomenon called “skin effect”). This makes the Expert Interconnects the best choice where the maximum degree of high fidelity is expected. (Like in the Sound Quality Plus competition at the IASCA finals, for example.) 


“Twisted Twins” (twisted, twisted pair RCA cable) 
7 mm of black pvc, with a clear overlay jacketing 
Chrome and gold-plated ergonomically designed RCA plugs 
24-karat gold-plated split center pin (for a better connection) 
24-karat goldplated six-segment outer conductor rings (for the tightest fit) 
Dual strain relief (machined end with polyethylene innermold) 
Teflon dielectric 
Silver-coated, OFC copper stranding _


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I love old MTX stuff. Too bad theyve turned to junk


----------



## WuNgUn (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm gonna makes some unshielded interconnects for the car computer setup...
The cable run is only 14" long, and limited to the trunk...won't cost me anything to make, and I'm kinda curious about testing them...


----------



## Fish Chris (Dec 14, 2008)

A few people mentioned the RCA's from Krukonceptz.... But they have several types. 

How are these ? 
KnuKonceptz - view products for category KRYSTAL RCA KABLES

Also, I need 6 RCA's. Should I run a 4 channel and a 2 ? Or just 3, 2 channels ? And how thick is that 4ch stuff ? I'm worried about having enough space under my door trim piece......

I'm also concerned as to whether 4 meters will be enough...... From the dash of my F150 Supercab, to the floor, around the side, to the center of the back wall, and back up about 1ft.... Hmmmm.

Anyones help please...

Peace,
Fish


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

my personal opinion: most heads have 4 on the body and 2 flying leads, so I'd run 4+2 if buying.


----------

